# Do you know what breed Milkshake is?



## lharper (Oct 7, 2011)

We are planning to pick Milkshake up on Monday.  The previous(current) owner only knows that that got Milkshake from TSC about 3 years ago.  They also aren't sure of the gender.  I was kinda thinking male, but looking closer at the pic, I think I *may* see a little of that neck pooch thing that females have.  We think she/he is adorable, and will just be a pet for us.

So what do you think of Milkshake??  Breed? Sex?

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks like some Harlequin in there. I would guess a mix of some sort though.


----------



## manybirds (Oct 7, 2011)

lharper said:
			
		

> We are planning to pick Milkshake up on Monday.  The previous(current) owner only knows that that got Milkshake from TSC about 3 years ago.  They also aren't sure of the gender.  I was kinda thinking male, but looking closer at the pic, I think I *may* see a little of that neck pooch thing that females have.  We think she/he is adorable, and will just be a pet for us.
> 
> So what do you think of Milkshake??  Breed? Sex?
> 
> ...


I would say a harlequin cross


----------



## lharper (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks! Any idea of gender?


----------



## bluemini (Oct 7, 2011)

lharper said:
			
		

> Thanks! Any idea of gender?


From the pic you cant really tell ,may be a female but i dont know ,. If it has a dewlap under the neck then its female(well probley) . Andd yeah id say harlaquin cross


----------



## manybirds (Oct 7, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> lharper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a bigger dewlap would make it a male but a little pencil dewlap like that could make it a slighty uuuuuummmmmm aaaaaaa cough fat cough male. you could flip it over and check.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks like a harli mex. If you flip her over and get a pic of her, I could tell you what gender it is.


----------



## lharper (Oct 7, 2011)

I will flip her/him over whenever we get him/her home to check. Was just wondering if anyone could tell by looking at the "chin pooch" lol 

Do you know what other breed may be in the cross?


----------



## manybirds (Oct 7, 2011)

lharper said:
			
		

> I will flip her/him over whenever we get him/her home to check. Was just wondering if anyone could tell by looking at the "chin pooch" lol
> 
> Do you know what other breed may be in the cross?


more pics?


----------



## lharper (Oct 8, 2011)

I will get more pics up Monday after we pick her up.

Here are the new pics of HIM!


----------



## lharper (Oct 10, 2011)

Edited last post with update pics


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 10, 2011)

Some kind of Japanese Harliquin mix.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 11, 2011)

Harliquin mix.

What a sweetie!  Good Luck with him.


----------



## lharper (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------

